# What's the best R35 showcar colour?



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I've seen Nissan's show cars and the colours I like are Black Opal, DMG and the new white what's your fav, any other colour pic's?









the new black (midnight Purple in old money)









Gun Metal in Euroland speak









New White, of course the girl helps


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

DMG for me:clap:

not a Nissan colour, but the Zele car looks great too


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I have to say DMG as I don't want to hurt "her" feelings

I was quite taken with the Black Opal, my R33 is Midnight Purple its in the blood


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Bayside blue


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/89501-lambo-orange-r35-gtr.html

:chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

like the Zele one tonigmr2?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Like this Ben










looks a bit deeper colour, photoshoped


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Like this one!










If they ever come out in the UK, I will be rattling my purse.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I like the purple one.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

of course Hodgie its the most expensive one...:chuckle:

Nobody for matt black then?










there was loads of matt cars at Geneva motor show this year, it's trendy

.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Matt for me


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

does anybody do wrapping in the UK?

how expensive is it?

R


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Welcome to AutoCarWraps - Outdoor Advertising on four wheels

this site they pay you 200 quid, no sure I want the graphics like this:nervous:


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

out of the standard colours, DMG or white if you could still have silver wheels. overall fave, matt black evil stealth fighter look! I've already got my quote.


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd also like to see one in Gulf colours if anyone's a bit handy with photoshop?


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Robbie J said:


> does anybody do wrapping in the UK?
> 
> how expensive is it?
> 
> R


The guy we were saying about yesterday for number plates etc does it I think.... What colour you thinking???  ... I'll ask him if I pop up there next week.

Oh, and fave colour... DMG or the new white I think  (although the Spec V MP looks rather tasty too)!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Couple of pics I took at singapore import tuning back in september, really liked the old white back then, but think DMG/Titanium was my fav. Matte black looked sweet too


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Matt black for summer would be cool Alex

Do you reccon they would do a deal if I did some promo work?

R


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

For a showroom I would say Orange or White, but if I was to have one I would have MP


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Do you think a grey like this would look good on a GTR?










like the MB motors above in robsm's post

.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> Like this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats the one I always thought looked the best ,loverly side skirts too (Who does them?) ,just subtle enough to be differant .Great colour as well ,If I ever went for a re spray it would be between that Orange and the new midnight purple.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Robbie J said:


> Matt black for summer would be cool Alex
> 
> Do you reccon they would do a deal if I did some promo work?
> 
> R


Can't hurt to ask .

Apparently you can get anything now, even pearls, metallics, House of Colour flips and allsorts!


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> Do you think a grey like this would look good on a GTR?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh YES!!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

That Zele orange is great - it's one of the best colours I've seen on it.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm also really liking gold!

Saw this and thought it was different.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> Matt black for summer would be cool Alex
> 
> Do you reccon they would do a deal if I did some promo work?
> 
> R


My racing car, a 1998 CivicR, is being wrapped in matt black as we speak by a friend of mine Ben Hansen who runs Hansign Vehicle Graphics. I asked him to do it after seeing the matt cars in Geneva. Should be back next week - I can post pics then if you want.

I may get my GTR done at some stage (maybe even in May!). Call Ben if you want to just talk through what it entails, etc. Tell him Rhodri sent you...!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

rblvjenkins said:


> My racing car, a 1998 CivicR, is being wrapped in matt black as we speak by a friend of mine Ben Hansen who runs Hansign Vehicle Graphics. I asked him to do it after seeing the matt cars in Geneva. Should be back next week - I can post pics then if you want.
> 
> I may get my GTR done at some stage (maybe even in May!). Call Ben if you want to just talk through what it entails, etc. Tell him Rhodri sent you...!


I realise you'll be getting mates rates....but what would be the full price for a matt black wrap? Or even just a ball park figure please?


----------



## maddog (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Here's my Honda wrapped matt black.

My mate that did it (Ben at Hansign Vehicle Graphics) said it was a bit of a nightmare to do as the matt wrap itself is a sod to work with as it's brittle. He's less keen than he was on wrapping a brand new R35....

Still, here it is (by the way, I know I really should get hold of some new side protectors, and also don't forget it is a 10 year old race car which has seen rather too much action over the years!) :-


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> Do you think a grey like this would look good on a GTR?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think that would look good on any car but especially on the GTR. Really like zele orange too. Almost a reason not to be bothered with the ultimate silver and pick up the unsold red one in The Netherlands and straight away bring her to the paint shop!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I was going for satin black but I need to get it fixed first before I spend it on this


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

We need to collect money to reward you for your endless list of good info you have given us all Robbie?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

when I have the fix and full facts I will post up whats happened

A beer a JAE is good enough

R


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Out of the standard colours the best one is Titanium IMHO! Just look at these pics:



















BUT, the problem with that colour is that it only looks that good in direct sunlight. If it´s a cloudy day, it´ll look grey which can be a bit dull. SO, that´s why I ordered red. 

/P


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

it always looked brown in my view....


----------

